# buffedCast Episode 186: Postet Eure Fragen und Kommentare zu WoW, Runes of Magic und Co.



## xashija (30. März 2010)

Mittwochs ist buffedCast-Tag! Um den gemütlichen Zocker-Stammtisch mehr auf Eure Bedürfnisse zuschneiden, gibt’s ab sofort jede Woche einen Foren-Thread zum kommenden Podcast. Dort sammeln wir bis Dienstags um 14 Uhr Eure Fragen und Kommentare zu aktuellen MMO-Themen. Das buffed-Team sucht sich die interessantesten Beiträge heraus und versucht möglichst viele davon zu beantworten und zu diskutieren. Postet in diesem Beitrag Eure Fragen und Kommentare, die in der 186. Episode des Podcasts vorgelesen werden sollen. Viel Spaß!


----------



## Ultimo01 (30. März 2010)

So Ich Fang mal wieder an:

Frage 1: Wer Plant immer Die Anfangsgags der Buffed Show?

Frage 2: Wann kommt mal wieder eine Buffed Tierheim Show?

Mfg Ultimo01


----------



## d2wap (30. März 2010)

Es ist ja schon wieder Dienstag. Es ist schon wieder BuffedCast Zeit. Wie schnell es doch geht....
Doch zurück zum Thema *g

Heute mal nur Anregungen.
Ihr habt in letzter Zeit viel Personelle Änderungen gehabt. Praktis gingen, neue kamen. Chris und Michelé kamen hinzu und waren schon im BuffedCast.
Auch Simon der von einem Schwesternmagazin kam, war im Cast zu hören.

Doch wo ist die Oberhand? Seitdem ihr eine neue Spitze habt, war diese noch nicht zu vernehmen, obwohl er aber wohl Erfahrungen mit Video-Casts und Podcasts hat... Wie kommt da? Gerne mal ein Cast mit dem Chef bitte.

Oh. Doch noch eine MMO Frage am Rande:
Was wäre für euch das Beste, was MMOs die immer weniger Abonnenten bekommen, machen könnten, bzw. deren Publisher?
WAR wurde ja letzte Woche kostenfrei.. nur noch monatliche Abogebühren.... Ist das ein guter Schritt? Habt ihr bessere Ideen?


----------



## rocketmann (30. März 2010)

Huhu ich hätte da eine kurze frage

1. Ich wollte mal wissen warum ihr nicht mal was erzählt über die questreihe zu Schattengram??? Das finde ich mal sehr cool wenn ihr mal darüber was sagt z.B wo sie anfängt u.s.w







Mfg Rocketman


----------



## chris2k3 (30. März 2010)

wird es in cata weiterhin 25er raids geben oder stimmen die gerüchte das die 40er raids zurück kehren!?


----------



## Chaosgamer117 (30. März 2010)

heyho Buffedteam,

Mich würde interresieren ob, und wenn ja, welche Pen and Paper die lieben Herren und Damen von Buffed spielen/gespielt haben?

greetings Chaosgamer117


----------



## phipush1 (30. März 2010)

glaubt ihr das mmo-champion einen aprilwitz gemacht hat wegen der beta oder denkt ihr das war ernst gemeint?


----------



## Toraka' (30. März 2010)

Wieso steht da "bis 14 Uhr?" man kann ja scheinbar auch später noch Fragen posten

Ist eure Kaffeemaschine immer noch kaputt? Habt ihr deshalb so viele Praktis?

Ist bei euch auch so ein Aprilwetter wie bei mir? (obwohl März ist!)

Gibt es in der Buffedredaktion einen Osteranlass?

Wann kommt die Cataclysm Beta (Eurer Meinung nach, einfach mal geschätzt)?

Wann werden die Forumposter endlich aufhören jeden flop als WoW-Killer zu bezeichnen (Stichwort WAR)?

Findet ihr auch dass im Moment jeder ein F2P macht?

Schoko/Vanille/Erdbeere?

Existiert der Wuteimer tatsächlich?





Solltet ihr eine meiner Fragen nehmen könnt ihr den Apostroph einfach stumm lassen, der ist nur da weil Toraka ohne Apostroph nicht frei war.


----------



## Jester (30. März 2010)

Soo, meld ich mich auch mal zu Wort!


Was für Quellen sind das eigentlich, aus denen Seiten wie mmo-champion oder auch Buffed seine Informationen bezieht?
Vor allem diese "unbestätigten" oder "nicht genannten" Quellen würden mich interessieren...
Ich hoffe ihr nehmt diese Gerüchte und Spekulationen aus offizielleren Quellen als den normalen Forenposern und Flamern!

Ansonsten würd ich gern mal wieder etwas zum SWTOR - MMO hören, da gab es ja auch einige Infos zu in letzter Zeit.

Mehr fällt mir erstmal nicht ein, ich würde es dann reineditieren.
Gruß
Jester


----------



## Nivâ (30. März 2010)

Ihr hattet in eurem Jahresvorschaucast ja erwähnt, dass ihr eure my-buffed Profile auf fordermann bringen wolltet. Nun ist es schon bald April und es ist noch nichts zusehen. Also meine Frage an euch ,liebes Buffed-Team, habt ihr noch keine Zeit dafür gefunden oder es einfach vergessen?^^

MfG Nivâ


----------



## Manikus (30. März 2010)

Hallo liebes Buffed Cast team Erst mal wollte ich sagen das ich schon von ersten cast an dabei bin und es bis heute immer noch super finde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zu meiner frage: Denkt ihr das sich das raid system mit cataclysm wieder verbessert spricht mehr team geist in die raids kommt und mehr freude beim erfolg ??


----------



## Zourgan (30. März 2010)

Hi,

zuerst mal eine Anmerkung / Bitte zu "BuffedCast-Sektion" auf buffed.de - also ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn man dort auch sehen könnte wann die entsprechenden Casts entstanden sind, z. B.

könnte in der Überschrift stehen: *buffedCast Episode 185 (24.03.10)
*oder aber mann sieht das Datum, wenn man dann auf die Seite eines Casts kommt...

sicherlich habt Ihr euch was dabei gedacht, die Casts jetzt schon am Dienstag aufzunehmen, jedoch viel es beim Cast 185 auf, das mehrfach gesagt wurde - " tja, wenn ihr den Cast hört, dann müsste der Patch ja schon aufgespielt sein" usw.
Also, da Patches ja immer Mittwoch morgens aufgespielt werden, wäre doch die Aufzeichnung der Casts an einem Donnerstag ideal um die neusten, frischen News nach einem Patch bringen zu können !

Dann hab ich noch nen Kommentar zum Cast 185 - da meinte Anette doch, es wäre schade, das sie kaum Chancen hat als Pala, auf eine Stoffhose zu Würfel, die kein anderer braucht, weil sie ja so schnell nichts sagen könnte bevor die anderen schon auf Entzaubern geklickt hätten - na das wird sich doch mit dem Mastery- System sowieso erledigen, denn dort soll es doch auch Boni geben, wenn man die passende Rüstungsklasse trägt...

LG


----------



## Blutelfmann (30. März 2010)

ich hab seit langen keine wow-show mehr gesehn....wurde die abgesetzt? wen ja dann bin ich sehr traurig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mich würds freuen wenn demnächst eine neue kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nahemis (30. März 2010)

Hi Buffed Team,

ich würde mich freuen, wenn ihr mehr auf den Patch 1.9 von Aion eingehen würdet z.b. wie die Kombination von den Waffen und das Sockeln der Steine.
Im Video zu Patch 2.0 wird die erste 24 Mann Raid-Instanz gezeigt. Wie ist euer Eindruck?

Werdet ihr ab Patch 1.9 / 2.0 wieder eine Aion- Show machen und über die neuen Instanzen berichten?

Lieben Gruß


----------



## Dragonfrezzer (31. März 2010)

Hallo liebes Buffedteam 
Meine Frage wäre ob ihr denkt das durch das neue WoW-Addon mehr Leute angeworben werden Wow zu spielen oder ob das eher abschreckt da die Maximallevel ja angehoben wird.


----------



## Dragonfrezzer (31. März 2010)

Hallo liebes Buffedteam 
Meine Frage wäre ob ihr denkt das durch das neue WoW-Addon mehr Leute angeworben werden Wow zu spielen oder ob das eher abschreckt, da das Maximallevel ja angehoben wird.


----------



## MonsteR (31. März 2010)

Hallo liebes Buffed-Team,

ich habe mir jetzt zum ersten Mal Euer Podcast angehört (die letzten 3 Folgen) und war erstaunt wieviel man Reden kann, ohne wirklich etwas zu sagen. Irgendwie hat es mich an einen Friseurbesuch erinnert, bei dem der Smalltalk vorprogrammiert ist. Weniger ist manchmal einfach mehr! Wenn es nichts besonderes zu WoW zu berichten gibt, warum macht ihr den Podcast nicht einfach kürzer? Etwas mehr Struktur, und weniger um den heißen Brei reden würde sicherlich gut tun. Auch viel mir auf, das der WoW-Podcast von Leuten gemacht wurde, die aktuell kaum WoW spielen. Lasst da Leute ran, die trotz evtl. Inhaltsflaute Spaß am Spiel haben und sich ihre Nieschen suchen. 

Für einen zukünftigen Podcast würden mich interessieren, wie ihr die Zukunft der Raids sehr. Werden die Raids, welche aus vielen Gilden bestehen gezwungen sein, dies zu ändern? Wird man durch die Gildenerfolge gezwingen sein, sich von den klassischen kleinen Gilden zu großen Raidgilden umzuorientieren? Gibt es schon konkrete Infos zu den Gildeneerfolgen?

Ferner würde es mich interessieren, was aus der Battle.net-Friendlist geworden ist? Gibt es da aktuelle Neuigkeiten, welchen Status diese Friendlist hat, in die man Spieler und nicht Chars einträgt?

Ciao...
MonsteR


----------

